# Fresh Find - Cooks Brothers 3 Bar Cruiser owned by David Guinn



## REDAIR13 (Sep 23, 2022)

About a week or so ago, I was presented with a once in a lifetime opportunity. I was offered the chance to own a Cook Brothers 26" Three Bar cruiser. The bike on its own, stands as a great find. The history however, makes this bike special. 

To begin with, Cook Brothers Cruisers that do not have a serial number were given to friends and family of Craig Cook. David Guinn, the former president of the NBL, was known to race cook products. To our current knowledge, the Guinn family had three 26" bikes. Two chrome for David and his son, and one blue for his daughter. My bike was and is David Guinn's bike that he personally rode. Multiple people have placed David on this bike and have shared stories and memories of him racing it. The owner in which I acquired the bike raced vastly in the 70s and 80s, and often times traveled with the Guinn family to events. Up until about two weeks ago, this bike was removed from the public eye and was hanging in David Guinn's garage in the rafters. I have since given the bike the proper cleanup in which it deserves and have once more made it rideable. I still have all parts that I swapped out including the melted grips, dry rotted tires, and seat/post combo. I wanted to make something that still showed the history but was also able to be ridden rather than living life on a carpet. I welcome all thoughts, stories, and insights regarding this piece. I can not wait to take this to shows and once more have it on the BMX track. There are also rumors in which all three bikes were serviced and assembled at the Touring Cyclist in St. Louis bitd.


----------



## SoBayRon (Sep 23, 2022)

What an amazing find, piece of history and background story!


----------



## sworley (Sep 23, 2022)

Very, very cool find! I really dig those early Profile cranks, too!


----------



## palepainter (Sep 23, 2022)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Sep 24, 2022)

Great score


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 24, 2022)

Congrats! What a great bike that looks amazing! Such a rare bird! You going to take that thing off of any sweet jumps? Lol


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Sep 24, 2022)

These are very fresh! They pop up every few months.


----------



## dave429 (Sep 24, 2022)

Very nice find!


----------



## Derbyl73 (Sep 28, 2022)

This is so crazy! David Guinn is my uncle and I used to travel with them to bmx races every weekend. His sons Rob Aka "big rob" and davie aka "snake" raced cook bros bikes and were sponsored by them. I will confirm he didnt have a daughter though. The blue cruiser was probably his wife Rosies. I recently reached out to dave and asked if he still had his cruiser and told me it was long gone. Its crazy you own this and I recently contacted the guy who owned the blue one who said he sold it about 12 years ago. I wish so bad I could have got my hands on one of his cruisers. Im glad its been well taken care of. If you have any questions feel free to ask me.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Sep 28, 2022)

Derbyl73 said:


> This is so crazy! David Guinn is my uncle and I used to travel with them to bmx races every weekend. His sons Rob Aka "big rob" and davie aka "snake" raced cook bros bikes and were sponsored by them. I will confirm he didnt have a daughter though. The blue cruiser was probably his wife Rosies. I recently reached out to dave and asked if he still had his cruiser and told me it was long gone. Its crazy you own this and I recently contacted the guy who owned the blue one who said he sold it about 12 years ago. I wish so bad I could have got my hands on one of his cruisers. Im glad its been well taken care of. If you have any questions feel free to ask me.



I'm in touch with the previous owner of the blue one as well as the current owner of it in Georgia.


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 28, 2022)

Quite a story indeed!  Small world for sure..


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 3, 2023)

Derbyl73 said:


> This is so crazy! David Guinn is my uncle and I used to travel with them to bmx races every weekend. His sons Rob Aka "big rob" and davie aka "snake" raced cook bros bikes and were sponsored by them. I will confirm he didnt have a daughter though. The blue cruiser was probably his wife Rosies. I recently reached out to dave and asked if he still had his cruiser and told me it was long gone. Its crazy you own this and I recently contacted the guy who owned the blue one who said he sold it about 12 years ago. I wish so bad I could have got my hands on one of his cruisers. Im glad its been well taken care of. If you have any questions feel free to ask me.



Any chance you know what number he used to race? 

Long shot but I just found some a Cooks plate and a bunch of other gear somewhat locally


----------

